# Pellet grill?



## WellSeasoned (Dec 5, 2012)

Anybody have one? Not sure how well these would hold up being outside. Moisture + pellets = clogged auger. Cool concept though. Food probably tasted great! I saw this one at cabelas.


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 5, 2012)

i gots one like that one but bigger...its the best thing since sliced bread. I've ha it 6 years, fires up every time, has only a wee bit of rust around the edges and I do not cover it most of the year (do cover it in winter cuz I dont use it in the colder months). Its too easy to use (sort feel guilty that I did not have to learn much about the art/science of smoking foods to have good results....not that guilty though). I have yet to have a clogged auger, but I dont leave it full of pellets either.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 5, 2012)

Do they make pellets specifically for it (like fruit wood/hickory)?


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 5, 2012)

indeed they do...apple,alder,hickory,mesquito,garlic,onion,pecan,cherry,clamato.....ok, not clamato, I added that one for humerous effect.


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 5, 2012)

in springtime I invite you for ribs and/or brisket if you like. my neighbor will come over when I'm cooking to "borrow" the extra grill space I'm not using. usually about april 1st they're knockin on my door to ask when I'll have the grill going. Once we hit spring we use it 5 days a week or so.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm in. I'll bring fixins for brightly colored rum drinks.


----------



## fossil (Dec 5, 2012)

I'll bring the little paper umbrellas.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 5, 2012)

I'll bring some woodswoman!


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 5, 2012)

A few months ago I was picking up a pork butt to smoke and this nice older gent got into a discussion of smokers with me.  He was using a Traeger pellet smoker and went on how much he loved and used it.  He said he used it so much, his doctor read him the riot act to cut out the fat in his diet.  He pretty much said screw that, and he said he was going to cook some ribs that afternoon.  He did mention different species of pellets for different flavors. He said it was a nice even heat and also liked not fussing with charcoal.


----------



## Gary_602z (Dec 5, 2012)

I think Dennis has the same one only in the vertical model!

Gary


----------



## Realstone (Dec 5, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> in springtime I invite you for ribs and/or brisket if you like. my neighbor will come over when I'm cooking to "borrow" the extra grill space I'm not using. usually about april 1st they're knockin on my door to ask when I'll have the grill going. Once we hit spring we use it 5 days a week or so.


Mmm, brisket!


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 5, 2012)

I had no idea these things have been available for a few years. I just happen to be needing a new grill.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 5, 2012)

WellSeasoned said:


> Anybody have one? Not sure how well these would hold up being outside. Moisture + pellets = clogged auger. Cool concept though. Food probably tasted great! I saw this one at cabelas.


Frank Sappo from firesidechatts had one in the business when we stopped by to see him years back, I think Frank still visits the site.
http://firesidechatts.com/


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 5, 2012)

England's Stove Works is even getting in the act. Their pellet grill should be coming out later this month.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 5, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> England's Stove Works is even getting in the act. Their pellet grill should be coming out later this month.


BB, is Frank still hanging around on the site?


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 5, 2012)

Haven't seen Frank around in a long, long time.


----------



## Realstone (Dec 6, 2012)

Is it just a BBQ?  My guess is that it would function well as a smoker too.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 6, 2012)

Realstone said:


> Is it just a BBQ?  My guess is that it would function well as a smoker too.


Both from what I read. You can turn it down to low and smoke


----------



## swagler85 (Dec 6, 2012)

I have one too and can't say enough good about it. I will state it's easier than a gas grill and tastes better than charcoal. Love the options for variety of pellets and range of cooking/smoking. I can crank it up and adjust the thermostat like an oven and cool ham turkey brisket ect. Or I can turn it way down to smoke setting and smoke summer sausage all day. I absolutely love it, an the people I cook for think I am a master smoker after eating the food.


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 6, 2012)

mine, on smoke is pretty steady from 185-220 deg, on Medium is 275-300, and high is about 375-400...as measures by the thermometer on the lid. Its hotter in the center and cooler on the front edges. The newer models have a digital controller with a lot more range and temp accuracy. I've cooked most everything with legs and a face and its all good. Also have done pizza, apple pie, apple crisp, veggies and stuff....no fishes....yet. I did host "Sausage Fest" this year with my bandmates...guess what we were having? go ahead, guess.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 6, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> mine, on smoke is pretty steady from 185-220 deg, on Medium is 275-300, and high is about 375-400...as measures by the thermometer on the lid. Its hotter in the center and cooler on the front edges. The newer models have a digital controller with a lot more range and temp accuracy. I've cooked most everything with legs and a face and its all good. Also have done pizza, apple pie, apple crisp, veggies and stuff....no fishes....yet. I did host "Sausage Fest" this year with my bandmates...guess what we were having? go ahead, guess.


 
Sausage fest? I'll guess you were eating sushi and drinking Zima.


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 6, 2012)

we need the "double like" feature


----------



## swagler85 (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 6, 2012)

swagler85 said:


> View attachment 83982


 
Either that's a tiny grill, or that's some John Holmes sized extruded meats.


----------



## swagler85 (Dec 6, 2012)

first pic was the summer sausage I made that barely lasted a month cause it was good! Next pic is one of the turkeys I smoked this year. I've had mine for about 6 years too, just recently put one if the new dial thermometers on it and love that. I would recommend anyone buy one of these, we'll worth he investment.


----------



## swagler85 (Dec 6, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Either that's a tiny grill, or that's some John Holmes sized extruded meats.


Yeah it's the lil tex, one of the smaller ones they make. Casings are 20" long, it's about average sized compared to most gas grills.


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 6, 2012)

we dress our lil tex up in the showroom to look like a buffalo. its adorable. couple horns on the hopper and a ring hung from the side handle. I have to get me the digital board...nice lookin meat you got there


----------



## fossil (Dec 6, 2012)

Are those some kind of sausages, or Improvised Explosive Devices?


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 7, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> I've cooked most everything with legs and a face and its all good.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 7, 2012)

MasterMech said:


>


 
 . . . with fava beans and a nice glass of chianti.


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 7, 2012)

... he said it, but I ain't denying it.

who wants some a this thigh? what, nobody? oh, you already ate.


----------

